# peppermint shrimp and Aiptasia



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i recently noticed Aiptasia on the glass of my new SW tank and was wondering if peppermint shrimp climb up glass to eat it and if not then is there anything that does.??


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think Peppermint Shrimp do that... If your tank was larger and cycled, I'd go with a Copperband Butterflyfish.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

its 94L

anyone else know if peppermint shrimps climb the sides of tanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, maybe not climb so much as swim, but they can reach it, yes.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok thank you 

bot of u


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's still much to small for a Copperband. They get up to eight inches. (20 cm. Europe...)


----------

